# Raw Pumpkin seeds for tapeworm?



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

It looks like there is a study to show pumpkin seeds can kill tapeworm in people and some use them for dogs. Anybody done it? 

As you know, some worm meds are super expensive, especially the dose for big dogs. Puppy wormers arent too bad, but don't cover tapeworm. 

My dogs aren't treated for fleas because here in the desert I've never had a problem. However, every once in a while, ONE dog will suddenly have a huge tapeworm infestation. I'm pretty convinced it's because they have eaten a wild rabbit or Jack rabbit as they do that when they can. Any advice on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gina Mezin said:


> It looks like there is a study to show pumpkin seeds can kill tapeworm in people and some use them for dogs. Anybody done it?
> 
> As you know, some worm meds are super expensive, especially the dose for big dogs. Puppy wormers arent too bad, but don't cover tapeworm.
> 
> ...


If you think it's coming from the rabbits then you need to make sure the product works against the Taenia Pisiformis tapeworm. The other common worm is Dipylidium caninum which uses fleas as the infecting vector.

I remember treating a dog over and over again for tapes until I found out there was more than one type. The wormer I was using only killed the Dipylidium version leaving the Taeria in place. I used the Sentry Worm-X Plus (which kills both) to finally clean this dog out. 

There are some old time dog folks who swear by feeding a plug of chewing tobacco to the dog (nicotine is active ingredient) to clean a wormy dog up.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Thank you Sarah! I will look for that ingredient. Didn't know about those differences.


----------

